# studies w/statistics/info on how baby wearing is good for baby...?



## Wildflower (Nov 25, 2001)

relatives are always saying to put 6 mo ds down, buy a stroller...are there any studies that prove/suggest baby wearing is beneficial? I'd love to have something to say to make them stop talking about it!!!!!

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## hempy (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey.. I can't tell ya' right off the top of my head but I will look as soon as I get home from the store. I DO know that Baby Wearing IS beneficial to both baby and parents... I have read Many articles on that subject. I'll look asap, OK?
Do what feels right hun!!!
Kim


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know about scientific studies, but you could show them a list of all the benefits of babywearing. Dr. Sears has a list. Maybe thst would be enough for them, coming from a doctor. That worked for one of my annoying relatives.
I know how you feel though. This past weekend we a a b-day party for my 2 yo and I held or wore dd2 in an ergo the whole time. I got so many negative comments and stupid questions from my extended family.
One reply that I am starting to use is to ask them why I would want to put dd down and listen to her cry? I can't get anything done if I know my baby is unhappy. Its so much easier if I wear her. She's happy (or sleeping peacefully) and I can get things done. I can respond to her needs before she even has he chance to cry. And I now know from my own experence that when you hold/wear a baby for their first year it makes for a very happy, smart, confident, secure toddler. I did this with dd1 and I'm doing it again with dd2 who is 4 mo. I told this to my aunt who insisted I need to let my baby learn to be independent and put her down so she can breathe. She shut right up.
Just keep in mind that you know whats best for your baby, and even though its hard to go against the norm, and to go against your families recommendations, it's so worth it to go with your own instinct. The results are so much better.


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckygreen713* 
Just keep in mind that you know whats best for your baby, and even though its hard to go against the norm, and to go against your families recommendations, it's so worth it to go with your own instinct. The results are so much better.









I think sometimes when people see a different way of doing things they begin to question their own methods and that can make them comment negatively.


----------



## HybridVigor (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are some links:

http://www.storchenwiege.com/babycarrierresearch.htm
http://babycarriers.com/more_secure.shtml
http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/a...07/1083/LIFE03
http://www.preciousimagecreations.co...ngaroocare.pdf

Long article (but good):
http://www.epjournal.net/filestore/ep05102183.pdf

http://www.mammasmilk.com/pages/benefits.php

Magazine - go to page 31:
http://www.mammasmilk.com/pages/benefits.php

Lots of links - a litte sarcastic:
http://www.metafilter.com/47313/Pick-me-up-dammit

Couldn't get more than the abstract, unless I subscribe, but:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...?dopt=Abstract


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

It's your baby,you know what's best for them. and when they get a baby of their own they can do as they see fit.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henny penny* 







I think sometimes when people see a different way of doing things they begin to question their own methods and that can make them comment negatively.

Nicely put!


----------

